# Winter Meetup Possible - Novi Expo



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK. I know the new place isn't called the Novi Expo Center, but that's easier rolling off the tongue than Suburban Collection Showplace. : 

I just got my show premium for the big shows in January (Jan 15 through Jan 18). And just starting to get excited here. Show is 9-5 every day.

Conformation is every day Thursday through Sunday.

Obedience has it's own room separate from the big show. Hopefully this works out to both give obedience people a break from a lot of the "racket" of the big show but also allow spectators to sneak over and see what obedience is like. That will be every day of the show. 

Agility will likely be going on as well (I don't have information on that off the premium in my lap - hope Ann/Max's Mom chips in here?) - but also they have a "My Dog Can do That" agility thingy going on which people may bring their dogs to the show on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday to try out agility. Dogs have to be at least 6 months old and vaccinated for rabies. You can't have them on prongs (forbidden at AKC events) or retractable leashes. 

CGC test too -

Barn Hunt - I have no idea where they are putting that... 

And Dock Jumping - Every day of the show. They apparently will do a seminar thingy in addition to the splashes on Thursday-Friday-Saturday. 

Website = http://www.themichiganwinterdogclassic.com/show_info.htm

Just throwing that out there, especially for people looking for something to do with the dogs and family. Or if you just want to leave the dogs home and take the kids out. 

Obviously, your dogs need to be under control and must be kept on leash. Bring poop bags and clean up after them. And be respectful of the exhibitors too and use common sense as far as where "not" to take your dogs or giving space to other dogs/dog owners. 

Judging programs are usually released about a week before the show - I'll post so people know the times for the obedience stuff + when to see to golden show. 

Woohoo!
:smooch::wavey::banana::welcome::rockon::hyper::jamming::artydudearty2:arty::greenboun:thanks:


----------

